# Brown Trout........



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 14, 2019)

Another Fly Fishing pen blank in the mail today. 
A Brown Trout on a piece of Curly Maple finished with 6 coats of 
MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## mark james (Nov 14, 2019)

Another wonderful blank.  Very nice Les.


----------

